# 24 V  kreis Absicherung



## Mohamed (2 November 2019)

Guten Abend,

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen , warum muss jeder 24 V kreis im Schaltschrank einzeln abgesichert werden?? Aus welcher Norm ist das??

Danke 
Mohamed


----------



## MFreiberger (3 November 2019)

Moin,

dazu erst einmal die Frage: woher hast Du diese Information?

Ich habe jedenfalls bisher nicht davon gehört, das so etwas in irgend einer Norm steht. Das die 24VDC-Kreise aufgeteilt werden ist ja eher eine sinnvolle Maßnahme, die in einer strukturierten Anlagenkontruktion liegt. Also
1. man kann, bei dem Auslösen einer Sicherung, den Fehler leichter eingrenzen
2. nicht alle Anlagenteile sind von einem Sicherungsfall betroffen und können ggf. weiter betrieben werden

Liegt hier vielleicht eine HerstellerNORM oder eine hausinterne Norm vor?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Mohamed (3 November 2019)

Moin,

Diese Information habe ich mal im Forum gelesen, aber ich finde die jetzt nicht mehr da. Ich hab recherchiert, aber leider hab keine Norm dafür gefunden. Wago z.B. schreibt: 
"Bei Versorgung mehrerer Komponenten aus einer gemeinsamen Spannungsquelle, muss diese gemäß der Komponente mit der strengsten Anforderung an die elektrische Sicherheit ausgelegt werden" und dann bietet die einer elektronischer Schutzschalter, dieser kann bis acht Verbrauchstromkreise gegen überlast und Kurzschluss Überwachen. Er misst permanent den anliegenden Strom und erkennt sehr schnell die überströme. Wird ein Überstrom erkannt, wird dieser Strompfad abgeschaltet, bevor die Spannungsversorgung zusammenbricht und andere Strompfade beeinflusst werden.
Nachdem ich das gelesen habe, hab ich gedacht ,es gibt eine Norm dafür. Aber wie gesagt das war nur eine Frage, da ich ganz neu in diesem bereich bin.

mfg 
Mohamed


----------



## holgermaik (3 November 2019)

Gegefrage:
Warum möchtest du 24V überhaupt absichern? und womit?
Bei Einsatz eines modernen Schaltnetzteils mit Kurzschlussüberwachung löst diese niemals aus. Hier hilft nur der Einsatz einer elektronischen Sicherung wie von Wago empfohlen.
Holger


----------



## 3.#6 (3 November 2019)

Hallo,
ich muss auch einmal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Bei einer sehr kleinen Anlage kann man eventuell auf die Aufteilung der Steuerspannung verzichten, bei umfangreicheren Anlagen ist das aber durchaus sinnvoll wie MFreiberger schon schrieb. Z.B. einen Kreis für SPS/CPU, dann DE, DA, interne und externe Bauteile. So hat ein Fehler im externen Bereich keinen Einfluss auf die CPU (z.B.).


----------



## Tobi P. (11 November 2019)

Moin,

wir arbeiten bei den Steuerspannungen gern mit Sicherungsklemmen. Die Einzelabsicherung bietet die bereits erwähnte bessere Übersichtlichkeit aber durch die Verwendung von Sicherungsklemmen samt vorgehaltenen Reserveklemmen sind auch Nachrüstungen immer recht einfach möglich, vor allem in der Dokumentation. Ich hasse nichts mehr als erst mal suchen zu müssen wo ich mir jetzt wieder die verdammte Steuerspannung abgreifen kann ohne durch das Lösen einer Klemme die Produktion lahmzulegen.


Gruß Tobi


----------

